# Hot Shot Manufacturing is now expanding our Pro-staff



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Do you have a website or pictures of your releases?


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

JAG said:


> Do you have a website or pictures of your releases?


JAG, it is hotshotmanufacturing.com This is the same release Stan "Give me a second" Potts uses. Extremely fine release. Tony and I actually talked about it over supper last night.


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

app sent. thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ghost 133 said:


> JAG, it is hotshotmanufacturing.com This is the same release Stan "Give me a second" Potts uses. Extremely fine release. Tony and I actually talked about it over supper last night.


Thanks Ghost


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

App sent! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

Application Sent and Thank You and your company for the offer to be a part of this.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Application submitted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I believe I have answered all ?'s sent to me so far. Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## Sliverflicker (Feb 3, 2008)

I think my old Hot Shot is 30 or 31 this year and still killing Deer. Will submit application, and hope to upgrade.LOL.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

Resume sent, thank you.


----------



## sc4x4truck (Mar 10, 2009)

Sent over my app Thanks MAtt


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Robin,

Did you get my email?

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ohiohunter02 said:


> Robin,
> 
> Did you get my email?
> 
> Joe


If u are Joe bell then yes.

Sorry guys but with the number of emails I am getting during the staff application period for HS and also Cajun Archery, there is just no way I can send acknowledgements to evert email.

Also I keep getting asked if I am still taking resumes. As the original post states, the application period lasts until 12/28. 

Lots of good applications coming in so far. The selection processs will be tough!

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> If u are Joe bell then yes.
> 
> Sorry guys but with the number of emails I am getting during the staff application period for HS and also Cajun Archery, there is just no way I can send acknowledgements to evert email.
> 
> ...


lol Yep... ok just wondering because I've been having trouble with my email not going out....


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump for you Robin.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump for some nice releases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I think I have answered all questions so far. 

Questions that are being repeated: 

Q. Will you notify everyone that has applied or only those selected? 
A. Only those selected. 

Q. Are you still accepting applications?
A. Yes...as the announcement states, apps are taken till the 28th.

Q. Have you made selections yet?
A. No...no selections will be made until the deadline is past for applying.

Q. I sent you a pm but didn't hear back...
A. As stated, I do not accept pm's regarding prostaff questions, they must be by email. I was burned once by someone using pm's and using email gives me a record of all communications.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## grimjeeper (Nov 1, 2005)

where are your releases made at?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

grimjeeper said:


> where are your releases made at?


Utah


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent opportunity here guys.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Late night bump for ya Robin.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

Morning bump. Time is running out folks.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

If we don't already own a Hot Shot Release and we are accepted, will we be required to buy one at full price or will there be a staff price, or will one be given to us?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

corpralbarn said:


> If we don't already own a Hot Shot Release and we are accepted, will we be required to buy one at full price or will there be a staff price, or will one be given to us?


Every offer i send out is based on the shooter's qualifications so each will vary. One thing that is certain is that no staff member will EVER be _required_ to buy any releases at full price. I will keep my opinions on that type of "staff" program to myself.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Every offer i send out is based on the shooter's qualifications so each will vary. One thing that is certain is that no staff member will EVER be _required_ to buy any releases at full price. I will keep my opinions on that type of "staff" program to myself.


Thanks for the info Robin. For those that are wondering how this "pricing" works for some companies (don't know how Robin does it):

If you are a good shooter and you have the gift of Gab, then you will be able to effect "advertising" on a very small demographic. If you are a shooter that wins quite a few tournaments on a regional or national level then you are reaching a much larger demographic. If you are a writer then you have a different "advertising" demographic. And if you have a TV show then you are reaching an even larger group of consumers.

With this being said the local shooter and the national TV host would be compensated differently. Which to me seems fair AND a good business move. As a Pro-staffer you are in advertising. Advertising means money to the company. So you have to ask yourself "how can I help make this company successful". That is the bottom line question. Not how much will I have to pay for their product.

Just my 2 cents.

David


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Folks you really need to check out the Hot Shot's...I've had the pleasure of shooting for them for most all of 2010 and they build some very high quality releases. The Tempest 3 finger I currently shoot is one of the best t-handle releases I've ever picked up. Robin does a great job with the Staff as well, he's a great guy to work with and hopefully keeps me around for many more years because I really enjoy working with him and shooting these great releases.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Folks you really need to check out the Hot Shot's...I've had the pleasure of shooting for them for most all of 2010 and they build some very high quality releases. The Tempest 3 finger I currently shoot is one of the best t-handle releases I've ever picked up. Robin does a great job with the Staff as well, he's a great guy to work with and hopefully keeps me around for many more years because I really enjoy working with him and shooting these great releases.


I am hoping to get the opportunity to support this company. I do quite a bit of research on a company before submitting an application for "pro-staff" and I have gotten nothing but positive feedback. Keeping my fingers crossed on this one.

David


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> Folks you really need to check out the Hot Shot's...I've had the pleasure of shooting for them for most all of 2010 and they build some very high quality releases. The Tempest 3 finger I currently shoot is one of the best t-handle releases I've ever picked up. Robin does a great job with the Staff as well, he's a great guy to work with and hopefully keeps me around for many more years because I really enjoy working with him and shooting these great releases.


I can agree with the Tempset being a fine release. I have been using Hot Shot's for sometime and have not found better. I use the four finger model. I did apply for the staff and if it is ran as well as the product is made it is top shelf.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Ghost 133 said:


> I can agree with the Tempset being a fine release. I have been using Hot Shot's for sometime and have not found better. I use the four finger model. I did apply for the staff and if it is ran as well as the product is made it is top shelf.


The Staff is ran very well, no complaints about it on my end. I've owned alot of Carter's, TRU Ball's & Spot Hogg releases over the years and out of all of them the Tempest 3 finger I'm shooting now is my favorite one...It's extremely adjustable and a very crisp trigger and can be set so it has no movement at all to speak of, very top quality stuff.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Email sent.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

i sure would like to try 1 any 1 in central mo have 1, that would let me try at shoot sometime


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

DOAGuide said:


> Thanks for the info Robin. For those that are wondering how this "pricing" works for some companies (don't know how Robin does it):
> 
> If you are a good shooter and you have the gift of Gab, then you will be able to effect "advertising" on a very small demographic. If you are a shooter that wins quite a few tournaments on a regional or national level then you are reaching a much larger demographic. If you are a writer then you have a different "advertising" demographic. And if you have a TV show then you are reaching an even larger group of consumers.
> 
> ...


Well said David. That's how I base my worth to the company when I'm applying for a staff position.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I started shoting the hot shot rope relese in the 1970's and still shoot them. 

Why has helped win lots of shoots and most of all is a hunter release.

As a product the hot shot firm has and is quality mfg of archery products.

I wish them well and hope the new year 2011 is a banner year for them.

Bill Olmesdahl
Sweet old bill's (SOB) archery pro shop


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

z34mann said:


> i sure would like to try 1 any 1 in central mo have 1, that would let me try at shoot sometime


If u ever get in the StL area let me know. Also if u are ever up near Gallatin let me know because a few of the Aim Low guys are up there and would be glad to let you shoot theirs.

Hopefully soon you will have a local shop carrying HS!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

J-Daddy said:


> The Staff is ran very well, no complaints about it on my end.


I am definitely trying! With HS being a new start up it is different, needing to be able to adapt on the fly. One thing you can be certain of is that the owner is committed to quality products, customer service as a priority, and absolutely values the staff. Because he putsthe staff 100% in my hands that means I know I have his support and so does the staff.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

any of the galliten guys shooting in kc or the kc shoot out coming up in near future? if so let me know would love to get together with 1 of your guys. or i will prob be at mbh state this year i hope


[email protected] said:


> If u ever get in the StL area let me know. Also if u are ever up near Gallatin let me know because a few of the Aim Low guys are up there and would be glad to let you shoot theirs.
> 
> Hopefully soon you will have a local shop carrying HS!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone in the Arizona area that has the thumb trigger or hinge to try?


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Email sent. Good Luck Robin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Someone asked about the deadline...I am taking them all through the 28th. Basically if it comes in after my first email check on the 29th you are too late.


----------



## DOAGuide (Apr 17, 2008)

How about an evening bump.


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

Will you be deciding as you go through or after youve gone through them all? just wondering thanks


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

bump


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

just a last minute check to see if you recieved my resume? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Tip Toes said:


> just a last minute check to see if you recieved my resume? thanks


Yep.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Mathewsman222 said:


> Will you be deciding as you go through or after youve gone through them all? just wondering thanks


Well...considering the app period is over, I guess both? I have looked at most of the ones received but have not decided anything yet. Maybe that answers your question better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

App period is now closed. The interest and response has been extremely high. There have been lots of good resume's received and it will be a tough job selecting the staff and staying within budget and staff goals.

Due to the high amount of apps received, I will not be able to respond to each applicant, but those selected will receive an offer by email no later than 3 January. I hate to sound negative, but I would appreciate it if applicants did not email me to "just check" during this selection process. Those have already begun and all I can say is that those emails do not help your case. It is possible that some offers may be declined and if so, more offers will then be sent out after the 3rd. I will post in this thread when the staff is final so that those interested may check here occasionally.

It is a given that there will be applicants that are more than qualified that are not selected. Please understand that as a start up company our staff size will remain in check and we simply cannot have an extensive staff size, nor do we believe that such staffs are truly beneficial either to the company or the staff.

Thank you everyone that has shown an interest in Hot Shot Manufacturing and our line of releases.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> App period is now closed. The interest and response has been extremely high. There have been lots of good resume's received and it will be a tough job selecting the staff and staying within budget and staff goals.
> 
> Due to the high amount of apps received, I will not be able to respond to each applicant, but those selected will receive an offer by email no later than 3 January. I hate to sound negative, but I would appreciate it if applicants did not email me to "just check" during this selection process. Those have already begun and all I can say is that those emails do not help your case. It is possible that some offers may be declined and if so, more offers will then be sent out after the 3rd. I will post in this thread when the staff is final so that those interested may check here occasionally.
> 
> ...


Very well put Robin.... Been there, done that but never got the T shirt. No doubt, when the smoke clears, you'll have a very strong staff... Morning bump for good measure.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Just as a friendly FYI...no offers have been sent out just yet. They will be going out tomorrow however.


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Just as a friendly FYI...no offers have been sent out just yet. They will be going out tomorrow however.


Sounds good, I'll be checking back and hoping to hear from you.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the update Robin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I have sent out some question to some applicants that I need answers from. If you applied, please check your email regularly for the next couple days.

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have sent out some question to some applicants that I need answers from. If you applied, please check your email regularly for the next couple days.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robin[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

Robin,

Thanks I got my notification today.Talk with you soon.

Bryce


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Robin,
Thanks for the great opportunity. See you in a few days.


----------



## KS-whitetail (Sep 15, 2009)

Hot Shot is a great company to work for, For those selected welcome to the Hot Shot Team!!!!!!


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks. Can't wait to get started. Gonna try to cover Ohio for them. Got my contract real early this morning which means Robin was working on them real late last night so PLEASE if you applied and haven't received the contract yet, PLEASE DONT PM OR EMAIL HIM. Give him a break. He's still working on them.

THANKS VERY MUCH ROBIN AND HOT SHOT FOR THE OPPORTUNITY...


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Good Time for a late night bump. I cropped Hot Shot's Logo for a Pro Staff avatar. If any of the Pro Staffers are interested in it, pm me with your email address and I will be glad to send it to. It didn't turn out to shabby*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I know plenty of guys are still checking this thread for a list of staffers. That can't happen until all offers sent out are accepted. I had plenty of very qualified apps that I would have liked to send an offer to, but couldn't due to budget. Any rejected offers will be followed by me sending out an offer to those well qualified apps waiting in line, so until you see a final list here...applicants still may be notified with an offer. 

For those that received an offer and have not responded...the clock is ticking...


----------



## newbster98 (May 7, 2010)

Email sent


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Smart Pins said:


> *Good Time for a late night bump. I cropped Hot Shot's Logo for a Pro Staff avatar. If any of the Pro Staffers are interested in it, pm me with your email address and I will be glad to send it to. It didn't turn out to shabby*


 Please pm this to me or even mail to [email protected] - sons.com


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

inline6power said:


> Please pm this to me or even mail to [email protected] - sons.com


It would not recognize your email address. Do you have another email address I can send to. By the way I shot the 350.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Go to my profile and look at the logo under recent logos. See if you can save the logo as a picture and download it from there. Let me know if that does'nt work.


inline6power said:


> Please pm this to me or even mail to [email protected] - sons.com


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Welp made the team and glad to represent hot shot. Congrats to the rest that made it


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I hear great things about the product from some fellow Athens staffers. I plan on trying one sometime this year.


----------



## WyoLocoLobo (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you Robin. Looking forward to being part of the team. :smile:


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the opportunity Robin. I'll put in for it again next year. Good luck guys!


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Hold on Chasek. Robin has not received all the contracts back. He still may be picking up more staff. Good Luck*


ChaseK said:


> Thanks for the opportunity Robin. I'll put in for it again next year. Good luck guys!


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

Robin ,

Can you let me know if you got my email?We have been having Problems with our Sat Internet, I sent it back as soon as i got it.

Thanks Bryce Wells


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

if any of you staffers are from central missouri let me know please, i would love to try out the hot shot


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Bump for the night


----------



## inline6power (May 27, 2010)

Robin, the new release at the ATA show looks amazing. really looking forward to you getting back lol. talk to you next week bud.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

Man i wanted on your staff real bad. Maybe next year.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

What's the chances of doing the back tension in brass?


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Got the chance to meet and talk to Dave and Robin this weekend at the show. These guys are class acts and I'm honored to shoot for them.


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Don't give up yet. Last I heard, Robin had not received all the contract offers back so he may be picking up more...He has been at the ATA. Good Luck*


coelkbowhunter said:


> Man i wanted on your staff real bad. Maybe next year.


----------



## Glock17 (Dec 23, 2004)

Glad to be on board with the new HotShot, look forward to winning with the Tempest in 2011.


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

Sure wish there were some pictures of them for us that has never seen them. Thanks


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

Just click on the link at the bottom of my signature


miss shooter said:


> Sure wish there were some pictures of them for us that has never seen them. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Beastmaster said:


> What's the chances of doing the back tension in brass?


Zero. No way the change and associated costs would ever pay for themselves.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Smart Pins said:


> *Don't give up yet. Last I heard, Robin had not received all the contract offers back so he may be picking up more...He has been at the ATA. Good Luck*


Yes...just back from ATA show. Still have not heard back from all offers sent out and I plan to have a few more offers sent out later this week.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ishootbear said:


> Robin ,
> 
> Can you let me know if you got my email?We have been having Problems with our Sat Internet, I sent it back as soon as i got it.
> 
> Thanks Bryce Wells


Have not seen any response from you.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

It was nice to finally meet you at the ATA show Robin... I fell in love with the Tempest. The fit, feel, and finish superb. I really want the Stan Potts edition.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I'd like to hear more about the 2011 lineup. Anything new from the website?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Zero. No way the change and associated costs would ever pay for themselves.


No problem. My son and I are looking forward to working with you all in 2011!
-Steve


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

ahh, missed it. Congrats to the "chosen" maybe I'll catch it next year :star:


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Just found out that I made the team!!!!!! Thanks for the chance Robin . Really looking forward to working with everyone!


----------



## ishootbear (Jan 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Have not seen any response from you.


On the way


----------



## Smart Pins (Dec 14, 2010)

*Congats Tip Toes. If you would like the Hot Shot Avatar I cropped Please PM me with your email addess and I will send it to you. There is strength in numbers. *


Tip Toes said:


> Just found out that I made the team!!!!!! Thanks for the chance Robin . Really looking forward to working with everyone!


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

I wish i would of made it.I want the new Stan Potts Release.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Tip Toes said:


> Just found out that I made the team!!!!!! Thanks for the chance Robin . Really looking forward to working with everyone!


Welcome aboard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

I am still considering a few apps, but overall the staff selection is done. I really appreciate each application and I hope HS continues to grow so that in the future our staff will be big enough to take on some of the deserving apps I had to turn down.

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Very nice high quaility releases. :thumbs_up


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

email sent Robin. Looking forward to hearing back from you


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank glad to be on Staff!!


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

miss shooter said:


> Thank glad to be on Staff!!


Welcome to the team! Ordered my releases today and they have great customer service.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Our team is full for 2011. Thanks to all that had interest in Hot Shot!


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Ill be putting in my order once I get back from my wolf hunt next weekend.

Congrats to everyone who made the team


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Robin, I met you at the ATA show. I've sent you an email.


----------

